# CSC vs DSLR - The Wider Audience



## Mot (Feb 17, 2012)

No, this isn't a "Which should I buy thread?" so you needn't worry!

Over the next few months Fuji and Olympus will be releasing their new retro-styled interchangeable lens CSCs, the X-Pro and the OM-D. If I were to say that these were placed as 'mini DSLRs' as well as CSCs would it be fair to say that the mass-market may start to adopt this style of camera over the entry level DSLR?

I say this because in recent years the DSLR has become readily available to just about everyone. Because of this availability in the digital age we have seen a huge growth in what has become known as 'FaceBook Photographers' or even 'Craig's List Photographers', basically the neighbour who has started their photography business with their big, new DSLR.

If the mass-market were to adopt the 'mini DSLR' whilst retaining the ability to shoot at 10FPS with big lenses could we see a decline in the FaceBook photographers? They've got a smaller/lighter package with the functionality that matters most (big lenses/high FPS) so why wouldn't it be popular? This question is posed based on the _fact_ that a 'real photographer' wouldn't shoot a wedding or pregnancy related shoot with a CSC.

This is a 'spur of the moment' kind of thread so it's not terribly well thought out but I'd still like to hear peoples' thoughts and opinions! I also couldn't find a similar thread in search so sorry if this exact topic has been discussed!


----------



## chuasam (Feb 18, 2012)

CSC or ILC are awesome for travelling. I've been eyeing the Nikon V1 myself. But for serious usage, I find them a big limiting. Lack of accessories, suboptimal image quality, and just so few lenses.


----------



## Mot (Feb 18, 2012)

You're correct about the limiting factors when faced with a more demanding job but surely the general population wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the compact system and the DSLR so long as they can get the 'blurry background', 11FPS burst and 300mm bazooka.

 I'm not saying the general population is totally ignorant but rather that the features that matter to the beginner are far more impressive on a CSC than a DSLR. Because of these 'impressive features' maybe the people who are beginners but quickly start photography as a business venture will go for a CSC because of the one-upmanship associated with burst rates and big lenses. Because they don't have the fancy DSLR like the pros they may stop short of it becoming their weekend job.


----------

